

VP8 Codec SDK "Aylesbury" Release - pavs
http://blog.webmproject.org/2010/10/vp8-codec-sdk-aylesbury-release.html

======
teamonkey
For those wondering.

    
    
      What's an Aylesbury? It's a breed of duck. We like
      ducks, so we plan to use duck-related names for
      each major libvpx release, in alphabetical order.
    

Aylesbury is a sleepy dormitory town in Buckinghamshire near where I grew up
and is famous for very little except giving its name to a breed of duck. I was
pretty surprised to see a codec named after it.

Probably more important:

    
    
      Our goal is to have one named release of libvpx
      per calendar quarter, each with a theme.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
On2 (who Google bought to get the video tech/patents for vp8) were previously
known as _The Duck Corporation_.

------
DjDarkman
The MPEG LA said that it would assemble a patent pool against VP8, did they
manage to do that, or they were just FUD-ing around?

~~~
YooLi
I'm not saying they will or they won't, but there is no point wasting
resources assembling a patent pool against VP8 if it isn't even popular yet.
When it becomes a threat, you can bet then the MPEG LA will assemble
something, valid or not.

~~~
patrickaljord
VP8 is used by skype for video and VP6 (which VP8 is based on) was used by
youtube for a while on many videos. They could have made millions of dollars
by suing huge companies such as Skype and Google. Why didn't they if they had
patents on them? Doesn't make sense.

~~~
YooLi
When did Skype switch to VP8? As far as I know they still use VP7. What does
VP6 have to do with VP8?

~~~
patrickaljord
VP8 is heavily based on VP6 and VP7. If VP8 breaches some patents, they are
very high odds that so do they.

~~~
YooLi
cite please.

~~~
astrange
Feel free to read the libvpx source, it's based on On2's VP7 codec and
mentions it in comments in several places.

You can also compare ffvp56 and ffvp8, although there's a larger time gap
between the two implementations.

~~~
YooLi
What would that accomplish. The original statement was that skype uses vp8 and
youtube used vp6 (which vp8 is heavily based off of). Skype doesn't use vp8,
and looking at vp7 or vp8 source isn't going to tell me that vp6 infringes on
any patents.

------
astrange
Um, I'm pretty sure that measuring PSNR and SSIM differences in percentage
makes no sense at all. PSNR is measured in decibels and SSIM is a log scale.
They might as well just have said "it went up".

